# Tivo Cant see Western Digital WD5000AAKB



## comfysofa (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi - just spent all night replacing a 500gig seagate drive....it had the funny audio - someone on here said that seagates did that. Anyway taking their advice i bought a WD5000AAKB. I dont reimage my tivo that often (i try to never atall if i can). But seen as its few and far between that i do it ive written everything down so i can do the job easily. Anyway been through everything. 
1. Copied my original drive (Backup)
2. Done the "CopyKern" - chose option 1
3. Ran the Nicinstall (cachecard) and set the IP

Put the drive in the tivo - nothing. No matter what jumper i set its dead as a doornail - i put the Seagate back in and off it goes....are these drive incompatible??

Look forward to a bit of help as ive been at this all night...thanks to anyone who does...


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Not what you want to hear, but yes the latest firmware of that drive (the 16mb cache version)
does seem to be incompatible with tivo's IDE controller (I actually tried that drive earlier today!)

The 8Mb cache version of the same drive is fine though (until they update the firmware maybe!),
as that is what I have been selling for the past few months.


----------



## comfysofa (Sep 24, 2002)

****e - just cant win.....ive just gone and got that new MFS cd from the live site - it says that the r4 switch has been fixed....i noticed that the first 750gb seagate i had, had the helium voices all the time - the 500 i had spare is greatly reduced - would using this new CD help???


----------



## TivoTown (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm typing this while looking at my redundant 'Helium' Seagate. Luckily the 8MB cache WD replacement worked out okay for me. 

Commiserations comfysofa.

What is it with these new drives that makes them have this problem !?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

TivoTown said:


> I'm typing this while looking at my redundant 'Helium' Seagate. Luckily the 8MB cache WD replacement worked out okay for me.
> 
> Commiserations comfysofa.
> 
> What is it with these new drives that makes them have this problem !?


Perhaps it's the larger cache? I don't know.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

mikerr said:


> Not what you want to hear, but yes the latest firmware of that drive (the 16mb cache version)
> does seem to be incompatible with tivo's IDE controller (I actually tried that drive earlier today!)


Is it only the series 1 Tivo that have a problem with this 16mb cache hard disk? Do you know if the series 2 has the same problem?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

What's a Series 2?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Ashley said:


> What's a Series 2?


It's a magical box that has all these amazing new features that....you will never see.


----------

